# Visual C++ or C#???



## MrSeanKon (Jun 28, 2007)

C# is easier but it is slower (sometimes) compared with Visual C++ IMHO.
Am I wrong??
On the other hand GKR  I hate Visual C++ syntax; parameters in statements confused me.
What's your opinion guys??


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Jun 28, 2007)

same language (pretty much) just depends on you!  but maybe c#


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 28, 2007)

c# is very nice for quick mockups and simple applications because the time to get something ready is much shorter than when using c++. 

personally i use c++ for all bigger applications where i need more flexibility than .net offers me. also the requirement of .net installation for c# applications may turn away some users.


----------



## bruins004 (Jul 2, 2007)

Here is what I think.

C# should be used only for web programming.
It provides the necessary functions for this to happen both on the server and Client side.

C++ should mainly be used for creating non-web programming (such as .exe, dlls, etc.).
It is a language with a load of functions (much heavier than C#).  Plus it is quicker when the program has lots of more information.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks folks for your replies.
W1zzard the only way is Visual C++ if you want to use Windows API or am I wrong? 
But I hate MFC I think it is very complex...


----------



## bruins004 (Jul 3, 2007)

MrSeanKon said:


> Thanks folks for your replies.
> W1zzard the only way is Visual C++ if you want to use Windows API or am I wrong?
> But I hate MFC I think it is very complex...



What are you trying to create?
.NET allows you to access quite a few things within windows (using a Windows API).
Just not sure what you are trying to create.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Jul 4, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> What are you trying to create?


It is a program System Reporter (in OcBible package).



bruins004 said:


> .NET allows you to access quite a few things within windows (using a Windows API).


I know this cos System Reporter uses many WMI statements.


----------

